# My Sapphire has passed.



## Blue eyes (Dec 7, 2015)

In mid-November I awoke to find Sapphire had head tilt. (She had been normal the night before, enthusiastically hopping back in her cage for her pellets and hay.) I took her in to the vet that same day. She was put on an antibiotic and I had to feed her critical care several times a day since she refused to eat. 

Unfortunately, she only got worse. It seems she had central (not peripheral) vestibular disease. She could not balance and would roll repeatedly in trying to right herself. We were so shocked at how quickly this regressed. She passed this past weekend. 

I'm attaching a photo of her from Nov. that shows her head tilt. Then a couple photos of how we will remember her.


----------



## Azerane (Dec 7, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

I can't imagine how much of a shock it must have been for her to go downhill so quickly, such an extreme tilt too.

Binky free, Sapphire


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm so so very sorry for your loss. She was such a beauty. :hug2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 8, 2015)

So sorry for your loss--she was a beauty. We've had 3 come down with tilt in the last 15 years and didn't have any luck either. Just how it is unfortunately.


----------



## Jackalope (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh my...I am so sorry. Beautiful bunny.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 9, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, she looked a bundle of joy.


----------



## Bonsai (Dec 11, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.  My family has recently lost two furry family members, so I definitely know how you feel right now... Sapphire was beautiful and you're a wonderful bunny owner, you did all you could for her.

Binky free, li'l' Sapphire &#9829;


----------

